# Cavallo saddle pads



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

there is a pad at my barn that i believe is the same brand name (there's faded white lettering on it that looks like it said Cavallo at one time), and i felt it and YES! it is very stiff and unyielding, even after the amount of use the one i saw looks to have. i was not a fan. seems it would not conform at all and it would make things more uncomfortable. the top black layer looks quite slick as well, and i think could contribute to a saddle sliding around more. also seems like it adds a ton of bulk all over when you only need to shim/pad up for certain areas. 

have you tried something like this? Wintec Half Riser Pad Front - Wintec



edit - you didn't say english or western but your profile pic shows english, so that is why i recommended the english version of a half/riser pad.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

We switch back and forth, however this pad is for my western saddle. 

The one you posted in an interesting concept though of it being able to be permanently affixed to the saddle. 

I haven't been able to see a Cavallo saddle pad in person, but it does look stiff in the pictures. The top black is suppose to be an anti-slip material.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

QHDragon said:


> We switch back and forth, however this pad is for my western saddle.
> 
> The one you posted in an interesting concept though of it being able to be permanently affixed to the saddle.
> 
> I haven't been able to see a Cavallo saddle pad in person, but it does look stiff in the pictures. The top black is suppose to be an anti-slip material.


the wintec riser doesn't permanently attach to the saddle (as in you can't remove it after), but it does stay fixed in place with tabs so it stays put. 

how much build up/shimming do you believe you need? if a lot, and for a western saddle, i would be concerned about the saddle being lifted in the front and the back ends of the tree bars digging into the horse's back due to the changed angle of the tree along their back. this can also be a concern for english, but the tree is much shorter and sits differently than western.

i ran my hand over the black top of the old cavallo at my barn and it seemed slippery to me. doesn't seem like it would aid in holding the saddle in place well at all.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought two of these when they were on sale around Christmas and I love them:

Diamond Wool Contoured Western Saddle Pad w/Shims 32x32

You can shim them to help the saddle fit your horse better. For instance, my mare is a little swaybacked and I just put the center pads in. For a horse that needs a lift in the front, just put the front shims in and leave the other sets out.

They come in two different sizes (and an endurance model too I think) so you would want to make sure you got a good size for your saddle. I ride in 16-17" saddles with square skirts, so I got the 32x32" but they also make a 30x30 which would probably work for most saddles.

I put off trying them for years because I wanted "pretty" pads but now that I have them I love them! You can even just take all the shims out and you have a regular 1" felt pad, so there's not much downside, other than cost.


----------

